# supprimer des applis



## alibo (19 Août 2014)

bonjour,
je souhaiterais supprimer de mon Ipad air (iOS 7.1.2) certaines applis dont je n'ai pas l'usage ;
dans "RÉGLAGES" je n'ai trouvé que le moyen de tout réinitialiser, ce qui n'est bien sûr pas ce que je souhaite faire...
merci de me faire connaître le truc


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2014)

Un appui long sur le bouton central. Attendre que les icônes gigotent. Puis, cliquer sur la petite case avec la croix en haut de l'application que tu veux supprimer.


----------



## alibo (19 Août 2014)

je viens d'essayer , un appui long, très long même, et rien ne gigote, hélas !!!


----------



## adixya (19 Août 2014)

Je pense que c´est un appui long sur une des icônes à supprimer, pas le bouton home, car sinon ça ne fait qu'ouvrir siri lol


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2014)

Oups. oui, en effet. pas bien réveillé moi


----------



## alibo (19 Août 2014)

merci 

cependant, je me demande si la suppression n'est pas qu'apparente... car la quantité de mémoire disponible ne change pas entre l'avant et l'après...


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2014)

alibo a dit:


> merci
> 
> cependant, je me demande si la suppression n'est pas qu'apparente... car la quantité de mémoire disponible ne change pas entre l'avant et l'après...



Elle mets un léger temps avant de se mettre à jour.
Le plus efficace est _Réglages.app/Général/Utilisation_ (plus efficace que _Réglages.app/Général/Informations)_.
De plus, si les applications que tu as supprimées ne prenaient pas énormément de place au départ, le gain sera minime.


----------

